# The Arcade 2015 Game of the Year Awards [MOST ANTICIPATED GAME OF 2016]



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2016)

credits to  for the banner​
Hi guys. Welcome to the 2015 edition of the NF Arcade section's Game of the Year Award. It is time to look behind at what this year has offered in terms of gaming and to recognize which game was the best of the best.​
Which games are you most looking forward to in 2016?

Since there are no nominees, this will be a write-in vote. Just write your *top three* Most of Anticipated Games of 2016. Here is how the votes will be counted:

First vote = 10 points
Second vote = 5 points
Third vote = 1 point

You can use my vote as an example below:


*Spoiler*: _Khris' vote_ 




1. Nier: Automata  
2. Persona 5
3. Zelda WiiU




Voting period will end on *January 8th, 2016*. 



In case of a tie, I'll ask three/four anonymous judges to give me their final votes in order to break the tie and declare the winner. 


Well then. Vote away peoples :metroid

And Have yourselves a very Happy New Year


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 1, 2016)

Most Anticipated Games?

Zero Escape: Zero Time Dilemma 
The Legend of Zelda
Fire Emblem Fates



Honorable mentions should get half a point.
Pokken Tournament
Star Fox Zero
Scalebound
Deus Ex Mankind Divided
Dragon Quest 7 
Dragon Quest 8
Persona 5
Nier Automata
Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2016)

1.) Senran Kagura: Shinovi Versus (PC)
2.) The Tomorrow Children
3,) Shantea: Half Genie Hero

This was a tough one. There's some promising shit coming in 2016, but I'm sticking to the stuff I KNOW I'll enjoy, rather than what I hope I will.

If we are doig honorable mentions, like Razr suggests, here are mine.

Zelda U
Firewatch
Zero Dawn
Mirror's Edge: Catalyst
Cuphead
The Last Gaurdian
No Man's Sky
Fire Emblem: Fates
Senran Kagura: Estival Versus
Them's Fightin' Herds
Indivisible
Tekken 7


----------



## Atlas (Jan 1, 2016)

Yooka-Laylee 
Literally all I care about atm.


----------



## Simon (Jan 2, 2016)

Persona 5
Overwatch
Firewatch


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2016)

1. Dark Souls 3
2. Nier: Automata
3. Persona 5


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 2, 2016)

Persona 5
Overwatch
Uncharted 4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 4, 2016)

Dude, there's so much good shit coming out in '16 that it probably wouldn't be fair to every single game that's not listed.

Cuphead
Persona 5
Overwatch
Quantum Break
Nier: Automata (Still don't know how is this happening)
Zelda U 
Cuphead
StarFox 0
Deus Ex
Zero Time Dilemma
Shantae: Half Genie Hero
Whatever Shovel Knight DLC is coming
And I'm probably forgetting stuff. Not so crazy about Dark Souls 3 cause it seems really derivative at this point.

Not gonna list The Last guardian became that gameplay vid isn't enough to convince me it's coming out this year. That and Scalebound was delayed for a full year cause that's how Kamiya rolls and that framerate needs to be juiced the fuck up.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2016)

Scalebound just gotdelayed meh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2016)

I still need your top three death


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 5, 2016)

1. Nier: Automata
2. Zelda WiiU
3. Dragon Quest VII


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2016)

khris said:


> I still need your top three death



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFine.

Zelda U
Nier: Automata
Quantum Break


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2016)

Deus Ex
Persona 5
Dark Souls 3


----------



## Naruto (Jan 6, 2016)

Zelda U
Deus Ex Mankind Divided
Overwatch


----------



## Monna (Jan 8, 2016)

Zelda U
Pokken
Starfox Zero


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

Voting for this category has ended. No more edits/posts will be accepted.


----------

